# Surgery tomorrow...Please keep my son in your thoughts and prayers



## dnat62511

My son, Jack, was born premature at 33 weeks 4 days. At two weeks old, they discovered that he had hydrocephalus due to a Grade 2 intraventricular bleed in his brain. He is having surgery tomorrow to place a temporary reservoir in his brain to drain the fluid (he will probably have to have a VP shunt once he is bigger). I am so scared for him as he seems too tiny to have general anesthesia and surgery to his brain. I would appreciate any advice from someone who has gone through this or if you could keep him in your thoughts and prayers tomorrow at 10:00 a.m. E.T.


----------



## NashiPear

I have no advice, but can understand that you must be terrified. You have had him all tucked up and protected inside for so long, it must be scary when he is let out into the world and doctors want to perform these procedures on him. I am sure they are highly skilled and will only do what is necessary to help you little boy, but I will be thinking of you and your little one. It is so hard to not be able to protect them from these things or take their place for them. ((hugs))


----------



## clairec81

Best of Luck for tomorrow, your all in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## vickyd

I hope everything goes well tomorrow...You and your baby will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## toothfairyx

Also sending you our best wishes x


----------



## nineena

Sending lots of prayers your way. Its so so hard knowing your LO needs surgery, Ella was 3lbs 4oz when she had her first operation. She's had 10 now and it doesnt get any easier. 
Best advice I can give is to try and keep yourselves busy. My husband and I had to get away from the hospital when Ella had her first op coz i just couldnt bear the thought of pacing up and down a corridor. We went shopping and bought Ella some tiny baby clothes and some lil teddies to put in her incubator. I felt sick the whole time and i think i was probably shaking too. We were told the op would take 3-4hrs so went back to the hosp after 2 and a half to be met by the surgeon who told us op went better than expected and it hadnt taken as long as expected either.

thinking of you all xxx


----------



## AP

Best of luck, my friends LO had a grade 4 and the same surgery. He did just fine :) :hugs:


----------



## PleaseBaby

ll be thinking of you x


----------



## mumof2kids

All the best praying for your fighter! x


----------



## dnat62511

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and advice. He did very well and his head is already noticeably smaller than this morning. He will definitely need a VP shunt in the next few weeks, but for now the temporary reservoir is going to make him feel so much better. He really is such a little fighter and I feel like we have passed one hurdle and are on our way to him feeling better.


----------



## 25weeker

Glad the operation went well. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AUGmum

praying for jack


----------



## Proud_mommie

hello. my name is lucy n im a mom myself. I have a mnth old bby tjt was born five weeks early n is going through the same situation. I really need to meet someone thts going through the same situation. please give my husband n I cll [phone number edited]


----------



## AP

Proud Mommie perhaps you could start a new thread in this section and see if anyone is around from your area, it will be noticed more x


----------

